# How to stay high energy?



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

Trump probably knows how to do so. Remember "low energy Joe Biden"? 

If you want to stay high energy, exercise and drink coffee. Also keep your magnesium level in place.


----------



## Bobovich Stropski (Jul 23, 2019)

Kaznos said:


> exercising
> enough sleep
> sugar (has its drawbacks)
> coffee, black tea, green tea (have their drawbacks)
> ...



All this plus cocaine


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

estasy revs me up quick, doping on weed put me down


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

B vitamins, caffeine, a lot of protein (ideally, all together in one sitting). For me, I seem to do better with more protein and fat relative to carbs. I don't really buy into the paleo stuff, but just feel that it's so easy to overdo carbs, and I feel kinda crappy if I try to fill up on a lot of them. 

If you are physically active, add some electrolytes in there too.

I've also found that energy drinks with ginseng are better for me (I either drink the sugar-free ones, or this lightly sweetened one that's around locally).


----------



## OriginalBadBoy (Jul 25, 2019)

An 8 ball of cocaine as substitute for sugar monthly. 


Or.. there was this one sensei's secret.. but what type of dragon scroll secret would it be if it was given away so easily?


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Calorie surplus, sleep, caffeine, adequate recovery from regular exercise. 

Now that I list them out, I realize I'm pretty much running off caffeine. RIP. 

Also, dehydration can cause fatigue. If you drink a lot of water and still feel thirsty (or need to drink a gallon a day just to stay hydrated) and tired all the time, try upping your fat intake. Shit you not, it helped me tons.



OriginalBadBoy said:


> An 8 ball of cocaine as substitute for sugar monthly.


#keto


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

coke


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

Healthy sleeping and eating habits are a good start.


----------



## sunnyleo (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Eat appropriately. Carbs are the enemy in modern culture, and that does make sense when you consider how disproportionately available they are and how unhealthy they tend to be-

but as someone who has tried every nutritional profile and dieting strategy under the sun in search of fitness and health goals- carbs are the best source of energy bar none. I've done intermittent fasting, it works, I've done keto, I've fasted for 20 days- at the end of the day balanced carbs with protein gives you the most energy.

You just have to understand how to regulate them, balance them, and how to time them. Don't eat a huge amount of ramen for dinner, a big bowl of sugary cereal for breakfast and then a load of pasta for lunch, unless you live an athelete's lifestyle. Eat a lot of protein and a balanced amount of healthy carbs for each. Chicken pasta for dinner light on the fatty additions, a small amount of oatmeal with eggs for breakfast, and a wholemeal beef sandwich for lunch, or some other similar combination.

I remember I used to eat sausage rolls and chicken nugget sandwiches on white bread for lunch as a kid and crash in the afternoon lessons- that's obviously not the way, but healthy carbs with plenty of protein, relatively low fat, and with a good amount of veg- it's absolutely the best way to have energy.

Going low carb IS a legitimate way to lose weight, but you won't be at 100% that way, I've tried, for months.. and even when you do adapt it's more like 80-90%.

Anything that involves carbs and is still considered "light". When people use the word "light" to describe a meal- you want to be eating that for energy.


----------



## Swivelinglight (Jun 12, 2020)

I think you're totally spot on with the carbs thing. I've really cut down on my carb intake, and I can really notice the difference in energy levels. Also I usually sleep a lot longer when eating carbs or unhealthy foods (junk food); whereas with really strictly healthy vegetarian / light meat diets I don't sleep as long. The negative of sleeping less being that during the day I usually have a lot less energy, but on the other hand it's also a much more mellow day, but it's difficult to get things done like that. I think it's as you mentioned a balance between the ratio of carbs to other food, but it's hard to figure out the right amount


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Probiotics+Prebiotics
Fermented foods (benefits of both probiotics and B12)

Eating fermented foods after a meal (kimchi, saurkraut) helps to further break down the food consumed throughout the day providing extra energy.

Also, idioine.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I am not good at having high energy, but some things that help me not being supertired are:
allergymedicine, if needed
following your own circadian rhythm
feeling exited about something
light (main problem in the winter)
good food
not being in exhausting environments
walking in the forest
music


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Swivelinglight said:


> I think you're totally spot on with the carbs thing. I've really cut down on my carb intake, and I can really notice the difference in energy levels. Also I usually sleep a lot longer when eating carbs or unhealthy foods (junk food); whereas with really strictly healthy vegetarian / light meat diets I don't sleep as long. The negative of sleeping less being that during the day I usually have a lot less energy, but on the other hand it's also a much more mellow day, but it's difficult to get things done like that. I think it's as you mentioned a balance between the ratio of carbs to other food, but it's hard to figure out the right amount


You might want to check if you have leaky-gut syndrome. It can occur as a result of taking antibiotics over a long period of time, including exposure to toxic chemicals in the environment. I tried a vegan/vegetarian diet before, also going 100% raw at one point-- it made me even more tired. I didn't realize how leaky-cut (lacerations) in your intestinal system can create so much damage-- it wreaks havok on your ENTIRE internal body system.

Try to see if you can repair that, if that's what you have it, and I suspect a lot of people do too. Antibiotics are grown from fungus and mold (think bread mold). Having that in our system for too long is highly toxic. Correct that first. And, sometimes, if you reheat carbs twice, it practically makes it so that carbs are indigestible fiber (if you love pasta- that's GREAT NEWS!!), and add probiotics to break down food even further (probiotics love indigestable fiber) so you can super-charge your body!


----------



## Chriss6419 (12 mo ago)

Here are some tips by which you can stay high energy are;

Avoid smoking and alcohol.
Control your stress level.
Do exercise regularly.
Eat healthily.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

69


----------



## katzurada (Mar 21, 2021)

getting out of the house
rambling to someone you like
work
inspiration
motivation
not just exercise. boring. go hiking in a cool forest or something. listen to music while you're at it.
clean your apartment. wash the dishes. reorganize your desk. a clean environment will make it much easier to be.
you will not acquire energy if you are doing nothing. tire yourself out, become resilient, and you will find yourself refreshed & energized for more


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I am very energetic....I quite enjoy my ability to function on little sleep.


----------

